
South Korean Authorities Used Law to Fight the Coronavirus - sbmthakur
https://www.lawfareblog.com/lessons-america-how-south-korean-authorities-used-law-fight-coronavirus
======
planetzero
With all the talks of us resorting to socialism to fight the virus, it appears
many countries had to resort to fascism.

